# Free PDF creator



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As I continue to build my Win 7 OS, and looking for alternate, free, and FUNCTIONAL software, I can across what looks like a VERY robust and free pdf reader/creator.

Nitro Reader. The free version has a lot of stuff that Acrobat reader does not. AND it looks simpler to use. 

I've tried Foxit reader and Cute pdf, but this looks much sleeker and fuller.

This is in no way a total endorsement as I just loaded it two days ago and have not put it through killer tasks. But so far, normal usage makes it look very promising. 

And the full version is only $99, whereas Acrobat Pro XI is twice that. (Sure, there are "tools" out there to run Adobe products for free, but some of us prefer not to be continuously looking over our shoulders).

I don't think I will need the full version. I have another pdf to Word app and an OCR from my scanner software.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I use the free Nitro reader I think for what I use it for it's great. My estimating program also has a pdf converter and reader. Depending on what I'm doing will depend on which I use.


----------

